# Laguna 18HD bandsaw Dust port modification



## secretgarden (Jan 30, 2014)

Called Laguna after I removed the 4 in dust port and found a grid inside the port opening. They stated it was placed there to keep large chips out of the duct pipe, never had that problem. They said no problem with it's removal so off it came. The port path inside the bandsaw was further restricted down to appx 3 in by structural parts of the saws mainframe. So I feel this port is totally useless for dust collection. I plan on cutting a 5 in opening in the door for the duct coming off my Super Dust Deputy.

My question is; 1). Is there a better way to increase cfm with the original port instead of cutting a hole in my door and 2) What was Laguna thinking when their design called for reducing an already incorrect size? It has literally 2 ninety degree bends in the internal pathway for the dust to travel prior to the external dust port.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Some saws have 2 ports*

I have some saws that have a shop vac size port right below the lower blade guides and another 4" port at the bottom of the frame.
The shop vac port really gets a lot of the dust before it fall down below. I would look into making one in that location. The shop vac has a higher velocity air stream and gets more dust in my opinion.

As far as modifying your cabinet, that's an option, but I would try a higher port first. Bandsaws make a surprising amount of dust and need a good collection system.


----------



## mobilepaul (Nov 8, 2012)

fredtina said:


> Called Laguna after I removed the 4 in dust port and found a grid inside the port opening. They stated it was placed there to keep large chips out of the duct pipe, never had that problem. They said no problem with it's removal so off it came. The port path inside the bandsaw was further restricted down to appx 3 in by structural parts of the saws mainframe. So I feel this port is totally useless for dust collection. I plan on cutting a 5 in opening in the door for the duct coming off my Super Dust Deputy.
> 
> My question is; 1). Is there a better way to increase cfm with the original port instead of cutting a hole in my door and 2) What was Laguna thinking when their design called for reducing an already incorrect size? It has literally 2 ninety degree bends in the internal pathway for the dust to travel prior to the external dust port.


I seriously doubt "thinking" was even on the table. They just needed to be able to say there was a dust port there...


----------

